# how many have exhaust on there plowing rigs?



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

how many have them? i have a mixed route of commercial and resi's. im alittle worried about them *****in' about the noise level from it. any one have any problem with this? i also have a standard trans so alittle more noisier then a auto.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

IMO, "performance" exhaust systems are usually associated with noisey systems, this doesn't have to be the case, you can easily gain flow, without a whole lot of noise. Hi-flow cats are a nice way to increase performance,keep noise down, and still remain emissions compliant.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

The more attention you draw to yourself the more attention will be paid to you.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Drill a 1--1 1/2 inch hole in a potato and stuff into the exhaust pipe... Much quieter.!!!!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

the new boss 92;889708 said:


> how many have them? i have a mixed route of commercial and resi's. im alittle worried about them *****in' about the noise level from it. any one have any problem with this? i also have a standard trans so alittle more noisier then a auto.


I wouldnt worry about it. I think the people are mored worry about getting there drive plowed. And doing a nice job.


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank god I dont have to fill that beast with fuel from the MIDDLE EAST!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Tiflawn;889787 said:


> Thank god I dont have to fill that beast with fuel from the MIDDLE EAST!


What? As already stated performance doesn't mean LOUD. Loud is annoying for everyone.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

My 95 GMC dump is LOUD. Fully built SBC with ceramic headers, 3" Y, punched out cat, and a Flowmaster 40 series. It wouldn't be that bad if the cam I put in it wasn't so big.  I only do shopping plazas with it, so noise isn't a factor. If I did driveways with it, I would definitely make it quieter. But I don't, so let it roar.









It turns heads everywhere and I always get compliments on it being the nastiest sounding work truck.

If nothing else, it helps me stay awake.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I sure do. And I do a good bit of residentials too. No one complains since they know when i am there to plow and a few of my customers have diesel trucks that are much louder than my truck. And I can rattle the windows with the right amount of pedal, lol. Never lost a single person over it either. And I have the loudest mufflers flowmaster has right now, other than the single chamber race mufflers, lol. But then again quite a good bit of guys have performance exhausts on their trucks.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I have a 4" mbrp turboback on my truck. Sounds great never gets annoying. I plow all commercial lots so noise at 2am isnt a problem.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I run straight pipes..My resi. customers love me...Oh wait they all quit. I wonder why???


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I wouldn't do it. Think about how you'd feel if someone showed up outside your bedroom window and revved an exhaust-less truck for 20 mins in the middle of the night. Gotta think about neighbors too, and not just your own customers.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

ultimate plow;889830 said:


> I have a 4" mbrp turboback on my truck. Sounds great never gets annoying. I plow all commercial lots so noise at 2am isnt a problem.


Me too, and i wish it was a little louder. 
The last few years i had a chevy with a 496 in it with a really loud exhaust but i was nice with the gas pedal and never had a call about it.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

High flow is good, quiet is good for residentials, we run magnaflow cats and there version of a cherry bomb on our 92. not to loud and sounds good. on our 01 we had a gibson exhaust system not much noiser than stock, it fell off this summer so im putting on a flowmaster 40 3" in dual 2 1/2" out. If you are conserned with the noise i would go with the split rear system that is the one we had,


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

One year at 1:30am my entire exhaust fell off an old 2500 tried to run it with the open hooker headers, but after 2 drives I just couldn't bear subjecting the public to it any longer and had to go grab my dodge. Dear god, was it awful to drive around in.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I had a guy 2 years ago doing one of our condo places and he had cherry bombs and they called after 2 storms or so and told me not to have him come back.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;889804 said:


> Loud is annoying for everyone.


Speak for yourself :laughing:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

lumps;889845 said:


> I wouldn't do it. Think about how you'd feel if someone showed up outside your bedroom window and revved an exhaust-less truck for 20 mins in the middle of the night. *Gotta think about neighbors too, and not just your own customers*.


Yup, that's my opinion also. Your own customers may bear with the noise, but the neighbors may not. If your long term plan is to grow your accounts & try to consolidate the driving, I would take the neighbors into consideration.

I remeber a thread from last winter were a young plow guy was having some big problems with the neighbors while plowing. I think they were calling the cops on him or something?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

loud exhaust is unprofessional


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Scottscape;890009 said:


> loud exhaust is unprofessional


Mines professionally loud:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have a untrue duel on my truck 40 serries flowmaster, i dont think its going to be abig deal but i was just asking cause i will be in an assosiation this year and thats my only concern. other then that i will be in wide open parking lots with now one around and i can have that puppy wide open for all i care. this is what my truck sounds like but with an intense exhaust leak!


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Scottscape;890009 said:


> loud exhaust is unprofessional


X2
I had loud exhaust when I was young. Thought it was cool. Now I just laugh when I see ******** with loud exhaust on regular trucks and cars. 
Don't get me wrong, muscle cars with exhaust, nothing sweeter, but when every kid puts dual exhaust with loud mufflers or no mufflers, its comical. And to run around plowing like that, commercial or residential is very unprofessional. Many of my commercials are very close to some homes.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Chrisxl64;889743 said:


> IMO, "performance" exhaust systems are usually associated with noisey systems, this doesn't have to be the case, you can easily gain flow, without a whole lot of noise. Hi-flow cats are a nice way to increase performance,keep noise down, and still remain emissions compliant.


yep

Well id say for all you gasser drivers, putting a loud noisy performance exhaust "similar to what i run on my cars" is probably not too smart. All too often i see F150s that "sound nice" but i know would be way too loud romping on it in the middle of the night plowing and freking every dodge hemi truck out there has a loud mofo exhaust coming out the back.... for a work truck or plowing, and being professional thats too loud and obnoxious.

That being said, all of our diesel trucks have exhausts on them, no cats but still mufflers. I'd never consider a straightpiped one, theyre noisy enough but ill trade for the grunt and power ability any day. Ill baby it near homes we put down salt or calcium for in developments at night and romp on it in the commericial lots... which im sure is still loud enough.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Eronningen;891384 said:


> X2
> I had loud exhaust when I was young. Thought it was cool. Now I just laugh when I see ******** with loud exhaust on regular trucks and cars.
> Don't get me wrong, muscle cars with exhaust, nothing sweeter, but when every kid puts dual exhaust with loud mufflers or no mufflers, its comical. And to run around plowing like that, commercial or residential is very unprofessional. Many of my commercials are very close to some homes.


I agree. Take a look at the profiles of the guys who said they think the loud exhaust is ok... see any pattern there? 

I especially like the one with the great big cam... because they work sooo good in a plow truck.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

cubicinches;891537 said:


> I especially like the one with the great big cam... because they work sooo good in a plow truck.


It actually works great to be honest. I never said that my power band was above 5000 rpms. My cam was rated at 2000-6500. It has gobs of low end torque but yet the rev limiter is set to 5900 and it pulls right up to it. The motor needed rebuilt, so why not make some extra hp while I'm at it for barely any more money than rebuilding it to stock specs? I suppose others would have bought an overpriced crate motor and paid someone else to install it.

I agree that especially for residential accounts, quite exhaust is way more professional. But this truck NEVER is around any homes while working, so whats it matter? All of my other trucks have quite exhausts because they plow in different areas near or at residential properties.

Anytime you wanna come see how well my truck plows snow, you're more than welcome to join me. Butler, PA 16001. Until then, please don't be criticizing me or my equipment without any knowledge of myself, my accounts, the location of my them, and my equipment. Thanks.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Duncan90si;891555 said:


> It actually works great to be honest. I never said that my power band was above 5000 rpms. My cam was rated at 2000-6500. It has gobs of low end torque but yet the rev limiter is set to 5900 and it pulls right up to it. The motor needed rebuilt, so why not make some extra hp while I'm at it for barely any more money than rebuilding it to stock specs? I suppose others would have bought an overpriced crate motor and paid someone else to install it.
> 
> I agree that especially for residential accounts, quite exhaust is way more professional. But this truck NEVER is around any homes while working, so whats it matter? All of my other trucks have quite exhausts because they plow in different areas near or at residential properties.
> 
> Anytime you wanna come see how well my truck plows snow, you're more than welcome to join me. Butler, PA 16001. Until then, please don't be criticizing me or my equipment without any knowledge of myself, my accounts, the location of my them, and my equipment. Thanks.


I'm sure that as far as you know, it works just fine... that's all that matters. :salute:


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

flowmasters = *******


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Whats up with the ******* comments?? 

Aint nothing wrong with a ******* lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

cubicinches;891537 said:


> I agree. Take a look at the profiles of the guys who said they think the loud exhaust is ok... see any pattern there?
> 
> I especially like the one with the great big cam... because they work sooo good in a plow truck.


And I am guessing most of the guys who are whining about the louder trucks hate rock n roll because it will fry your mind or what ever the saying was back then, lol.

Every year this thread comes up, the same people piss and moan about it, etc. But everyone will do what they do. It is their trucks, company and money so let them do what they want. I personally dont give a poo either way. If I bought a new truck, no performance exhaust. But my truck is older and the exhaust was rotting off. I got the new one put on for much less than a stock replacement. Plus I get better gas mileage out of it too. And no the red will never, ever, ever wash off my neck!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;891660 said:


> Every year this thread comes up, the same people piss and moan about it, etc. But everyone will do what they do. It is their trucks, company and money so let them do what they want. I personally dont give a poo either way.


I agree with that. As far as the pissing and moaning goes... you had a lot more to say about the subject than me.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

so some people would rather sleep than hear my sweet sounding cummins at 2am


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

sno commander;891737 said:


> so some people would rather sleep than hear my sweet sounding cummins at 2am


crazy aint it, everybody should enjoy a nice sounding exhaust system. :laughing:


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

cubicinches;891568 said:


> I'm sure that as far as you know, it works just fine... that's all that matters. :salute:


Yes it does. Obviously with you only giving criticizing, uneducated, and smart a$$ remarks about people and their trucks you know nothing about, I know a lot more about it than you. Now quit harassing me and the others. We all get the point you don't like loud exhaust. Congrats.


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

our plow has(as it had them when we bought it) no cats, and true duals running to dual glasspacks, my personal truck, the F-250 in the siggy, the muffler rusted off of so after a couple foot of pipe after the Y, its open, and my favorite part is that at idle and gentle throttle its quieter than most all straight-piped gassers, but if i want it to, when i romp its LOUDER than the gassers, so i rather like it, and with a 445CI diesel, it sounds pretty good.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

breadoflife;891885 said:


> our plow has(as it had them when we bought it) no cats, and true duals running to dual glasspacks, my personal truck, the F-250 in the siggy, the muffler rusted off of so after a couple foot of pipe after the Y, its open, and my favorite part is that at idle and gentle throttle its quieter than most all straight-piped gassers, but if i want it to, when i romp its LOUDER than the gassers, so i rather like it, and with a 445CI diesel, it sounds pretty good.


Just to let you know the 7.3l is only 444ci.


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

well, either way...but what i meant to say was that even in our last town where we just did a few here and there, and it was a very small town of mostly elderly, never one noise complaint


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i have dual exhaust on my dodge right now.. loud as all hell

ive been trying to score a OEM muffler and tail pipe for a while now (someones used take-offs) , infact just FOR my customers, and then in the summer time i may just swap in a glass pack for fun

im wondering what my truck would sound like inside the cab with the OEM system back on... looking forward to it really

the only other truck i would put an exhaust system on is a non worker (which is what my truck originally was) or a diesel since they are loud anyway


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I am running two mufflers. The truck has enough power to basically idle around neighborhoods plowing driveways. I have some commercials where I give it a little more fuel but I never need to get on it hard enough to get loud. I would agree with those who say loud it unprofessional. There is a time and place for everything. 2AM in someone's driveway is not it.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

With my 7.3 people are more more likely to hear the engine over the exhaust anyway so im not to worried about it, plus i don't hammer on my truck with the plow on it.


----------



## SPSkyo8530 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have "exhaust systems" on all my trucks. As long as you're not hammering on it on driveways its fine. My box of rocks makes enough noise at idle anyways.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Don't all trucks have exhaust systems? 

Or are some of you pulling the manifolds off?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

kootoomootoo;891648 said:


> flowmasters = *******


were do you get your information at? thats what i thought, there is a time and a place to hammer down and to idle around. resi is idle and commercial is hammer down balls to the wall if you want at night. but during the day or if someone is there your going to be respectful and go easy but get the job done.


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

loud pipes save lives, LOL !!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

jzeller4;893819 said:


> loud pipes save lives, LOL !!


exspecially with all these people out there that are blind maybe they will hear us and use some respect!


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

you got that right


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

against the vehicle code here not to have an exhaust


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm running a 51" Donaldson M090544 muffler on my Cummins. High flow and lower EGT's that stock, but only slightly more noise without the drone. It's no louder than the city/county trucks that roll by in the middle of the night.

I get tired of the ratty sound of a straight-piped truck in the middle of the night. To me, it appears unprofessional. That doesn't mean it is, or that it appears that way to everyone, I'm simply stating my opinion. 


Has anyone ever asked the customer for their opinion of the noise?


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

when i went to there house about getting the job it was as loud as it is now, so i guess they dont mind.
but mine dont get very loud till you stand in it. and i dont stand in it when i plow so its all good.. flow master super 40s


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Loud exhaust on company truck and no complaints might mean you have hard of hearing customers.

I am not that old, still like rock and roll..but there is some little punk that rips down our country road at 2-3am when I am trying to sleep. he is about to need some parts fixed on his truck on of these days as he rips by...lmao. 

Loud is not respectfull, so it definately cannot be professional either. Taking it easy on the throttle in the wee hours of the morning is better than hammering on it though. If I wake somebody up in the middle of the night, it will be the sound of my plow blade and the rust falling off of my truck, not the exhaust.

Just my thoughts,
Matt


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

ether way i still get paid, LOL !!! its not all that loud just a little deep & throaty, I think it sounds
pretty good, its got a bit of a mustang sound to it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Duncan90si;889813 said:


> My 95 GMC dump is LOUD. Fully built SBC with ceramic headers, 3" Y, punched out cat, and a Flowmaster 40 series. It wouldn't be that bad if the cam I put in it wasn't so big.  I only do shopping plazas with it, so noise isn't a factor. If I did driveways with it, I would definitely make it quieter. But I don't, so let it roar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What cam did you put in? I just started a cam thread here....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101795


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

we had a blown muffler on one of our spreaders last year (just for 1 night!), I got a video from a client of the truck going through a site at 2.30 AM......I'm sure I wouldn't like a plow truck without a muffler in my sites!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I barely have an exhaust on my truck, manifold leaks, joints that leak, Its just kind of rotting away, I should really replace it, but I havent had a complaint yet, this summer I might do somthing about it or in the fall when I go to school and have the schools garage to work in. But anyways Its LOUD and obnoxious but no complaints, and if i ever get one I plan on telling them this "I appoligize for the noise but lets look at the bright side atleast you know when I plowed ur driveway"


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I run straight pipes on all my diesels, but If I plowed residentials I WOULD have mufflers. We only plow commercial so I don't worry about it at all. I love my loud trucks but there are a lot of people that do not. It would suck to loose customers just because your truck wakes them up at night. Just my opinion.
Robert


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

havent had a complaint yet, just comliments!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

People like my 06 with the straight pipe 

Its only really loud when i get on it, but plowing its just deep...i like it!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i think its safer on a plow truck, just like a motor cycle, because then people can hear you coming and and then they will see you!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I run a 4" MBRP on my Dmax. Love it! My truck was really struggling with the factory DPF exhaust. Truck would really choke up. But not any more. I have way better gas mileage and much more power. Its like a new truck


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1030590 said:


> we had a blown muffler on one of our spreaders last year (just for 1 night!), I got a video from a client of the truck going through a site at 2.30 AM......I'm sure I wouldn't like a plow truck without a muffler in my sites!


Guess I cant help you plow huh?  :laughing:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

The loudest truck that I have is my diesel. I make sure my trucks are professional looking, running smooth and quiet and my equipment is clean. I don't think people like "loud" vehicles driving around their houses. Commercials it doesn't really matter, but I like to present a professional image.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

REAPER;889755 said:


> The more attention you draw to yourself the more attention will be paid to you.


yeah but what if the attention you're drawing on yourself isn't the kind you want. ie: a pissed off neighbor complaining about the noisy truck? Don't get me wrong, I love a nice sounding exhaust. I use to make custom exhaust for years taking care of guys local using a mandrill bending machine. Stock autos, trucks, race cars, you name it.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

somebody said they wouldn't even consider trucks that are straight-piped? aren't the early duramaxes straight-piped from the factory? no cat?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cubanb343;1030976 said:


> somebody said they wouldn't even consider trucks that are straight-piped? aren't the early duramaxes straight-piped from the factory? no cat?


I'm guessing they had a muffler though.....


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

for the pickups, yes.. the one reg cab dump i saw had nothing- just a straight pipe that exited right after the cab. sounded great to me, and it was like that stock. at least that's what the boss said so who knows HAHA


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Some of the early d-maxes, cummins and powerstrokes came without a cat, but all had Mufflers.
Robert


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

i stand corrected- thanks for clearing that up. i knew it sounded too good to be true.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a Y pipe back 3" Gibson System on my F-250 / 5.4 from Summit Racing. It's not loud at all. It has a great sound.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

MickiRig1;1033110 said:


> I have a Y pipe back 3" Gibson System on my F-250 / 5.4 from Summit Racing. It's not loud at all. It has a great sound.


I had one of those on my 89 Chevy. Even with the 305 it sounded great. Not real loud, but a nice rumble to it.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I have just a Flowmaster in place of the stock muffler. Gives it a nice rumble without being gross. My first truck was an '86 with a 350, duals, and the good old cherry bombs. Wasn't bad unless I got stuck and started flooring it. Never had any complaints, even at 2am.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

the new boss 92;889708 said:


> how many have them? i have a mixed route of commercial and resi's. im alittle worried about them *****in' about the noise level from it. any one have any problem with this? i also have a standard trans so alittle more noisier then a auto.


You should be more concerned with your use of the the word "There" which should be spelled "Their" in the thread title .Perhaps the exhaust fumes are getting to you.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tuna;1033233 said:


> .....Perhaps the exhaust fumes are getting to you.


Well, we know it's not the yellow paint, he has a Boss.

||
||
||
||
||
||
||
\ /
V


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

Turbo muffler on my dodger- deep mellow sound without being too noisy-just enough to keep me awake in the early AM lol
Seriously though, I think more customers get annoyed at the constant BANG! everytime you drop the plow to make a pass. I know thats what wakes me up when I oversleep


----------



## mattbob18 (Jan 3, 2010)

On my dad's Ford F-550 with a converstion bed kit, he has 7 inche stack pipes, which are running straight and in the am we dont get complants except one when we got stuck and we had it wide open and we put it to the floor for about 2 minutes and off course we got out.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

tuna;1033233 said:


> You should be more concerned with your use of the the word "There" which should be spelled "Their" in the thread title .Perhaps the exhaust fumes are getting to you.


sorry i dont watch the stupid little spelling errors online, no the exhaust fumes hasnt gotton to me yet! and for 2 cor, im thankfull for not owning yellow after using one th elast storm and my government motor starter took a ****!


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a 40 series Flowmaster on the 95 and can hear my plow scraping over the sound of my exhaust. So, I don't think my exhaust really matters much.


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

i have a true dual flow master set on my truck i take it off and put my stock one back on come winter time bc i have had a few ppl ***** about it pushing near a window at 2 am and your wheels slip lol ya she wasnt to happy lol


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*loud*

In the city I live and work in, some people got fed up with the noise (even a citycouncil member) tried to introduce an ordinance to restrict plowing to daytime hours. Can you IMAGINE ? ? ? All those poor Mayo Clinic Docs. not able to get out of their drives to get to work in the Morning. I you like a loud truck.... beware of unintended consequenses !


----------

